# MAJ applescript ce soir !



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

Tiens ! une mise à jour applescript pour OSX 10.1.5
voilà c'est juste pour l'info


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Juin 2002)

juste pour info


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

Ooops  hé hé hé 

scuze, pas lu toutes les news !


----------

